

Unbelievable time required to cover immense distances of space (1910) - jodrellblank
http://www.infomercantile.com/images/f/fa/Unbelievable_Time_Required_To_Cover_Immense_Distances_of_Space%2C_1918.jpg

======
mooism2
Link to the page that graphic's on, please. They block hotlinking images.

~~~
jodrellblank
Oops [http://www.infomercantile.com/blog/2009/03/steam-powered-
spa...](http://www.infomercantile.com/blog/2009/03/steam-powered-space-
ships-1918.html)

